

There is a marketplace for selling your unused business resources - oracleus
https://theassets.co

======
finnano
What an ambitious project! Do you know if we can trade immaterial assets? Got
some patents to sell or rent!

~~~
oracleus
Yep, you can add material AND immaterial assets > [http://theassets.co/add-an-
asset](http://theassets.co/add-an-asset) ;)

I didn't know team members, but they're based in France and active on Twitter
> @the_assets and other social media!

cheers mate

------
gregry
thanks for sharing @oracleus!

